# Hard Tack Candy



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Can anyone give me an easy recipe for making hart tack candy.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Can anyone give me an easy recipe for making hart tack candy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Hard Tack Candy is the easiest stuff to make my wifie says. Hard Tack Candy can be called different names such as one is stained glass, broken glass candy an few others. 

2 cup Sugar 
3/4 cup Corn syrup 
1 cup Water 
3/4 teaspoon Food coloring 
3/4 teaspoon Desired flavored oil extract 

Hard Tack Candy Instructions:

Mix sugar, syrup and water in saucepan.
Stir until sugar is dissolved; continue to cook to 300-degrees.
Remove from heat.
Add coloring and flavoring; stir.
Pour into 8 x 11-inch buttered pan.
Cut into squares as candy begins to set.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Why do I see powdered surgar on it when I've had it. And if you butter the pan how do you get the butter (oil) off the candy. Also it looks like some that if have had are about as round as a pencil and little pieces and others look like broken up plate glass. Any additional help sure is appreciated.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this like the butterscotch hard candy? I can't get my fill of them and am always picking up bags at the dollar store. I would love to know how to make my own.
Is there butterscotch flavoring?
Thanks,
L.A.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Butterscotch is made by cooking sugar and butter to the point that is almost "scorched".


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

If you have butterscotch flavoring, you can make it just like you do the other candy mentioned above.

The powdered sugar on it is just a way to prevent it from sticking. I used to own a candy store and made TONS of this candy.

The reason some of it is made in pencil size and shape is because some folks like candy sticks. You can do this, IF you have a place where you can work with the candy while it is warm. I had red heat lamps and worked on a marble slab. I poured the candy out and kept it moving on the warm surface and as it got cool, you can shape it the way you want it. Its a lot of work to do that, but if you have a couple of colors already cooked and kept warm (such as in the oven), you can do this and then make candy canes.

I almost forgot! When you work with this candy, make sure you use butter on your hands! If you don't the candy will stick and can burn you, it is very hot anyway, but if you use the butter, it won't stick. This then is also why it is coated with powdered sugar. It takes up some of the butter. You just dump it in a bag with the powered sugar, OR put it on a screen setting and lightly dust it and then you can take a pastry brush and brush off as much of the sugar as you want to. If you really want a polished look, take a clean white hand towel, AFTER the candy is completely cool, and just kind of toss and rub it back and forth before putting it your storage container.

I also (just to make it much easier), poured them into molds and just popped them out and called them candy gems (the shape of my molds). EXCELLENT sellers, especially cinnamon flavor! Licorice or anise was another big seller!


----------

